# What's your overseed watering schedule?



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Of course this is always subject to change weather depending, but for a baseline...i have the orbit multi. Set up for 20 minutes per station in front, every 6 hours. A little less at 17 minutes per station in the back (front is full sun most of the day). Maybe I should bump up the front?
Also, I guess at everyb6 hours this will run in the middle of the night /late at night which is typically a no no. Thoughts?
Thank you!


----------



## Ecukingbuddy (Jul 22, 2018)

The 1st 3 days I had mine set at every 4 hours for 15 mins in each zone (There was 4) Then after day 4 I backed it off to every 6 hours at 20 mins.

Mine watered at night, and I had no issues. But we also had nice cool temps with little to no humidity at night time. All in all, as long as your seed stays moist, you will be just fine.

Goodluck on the overseed!


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Ecukingbuddy said:


> The 1st 3 days I had mine set at every 4 hours for 15 mins in each zone (There was 4) Then after day 4 I backed it off to every 6 hours at 20 mins.
> 
> Mine watered at night, and I had no issues. But we also had nice cool temps with little to no humidity at night time. All in all, as long as your seed stays moist, you will be just fine.
> 
> Goodluck on the overseed!


Cheers thanks. Yeah mine only go to 6 hour minimum..but like you said end of the day it's just about keeping them from getting dry, whatever that takes. Thanks! The nighttime watering was all I was concerned about but can change that upon germination.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

The weather here has been very hot but incredibly humid, so my soil stays moist most of the day without much watering. The first watering happens around noon every day for about 3-4 minutes, partly because there is so much dew in the morning. I monitor the weather all afternoon and drive home if need be (i'm only 10 minutes from home).

There have been days where I have watered three times, two times and only once. No two days have been the same.

You shouldn't need to water over night. depending on when the last watering is at night, the soil should stay moist until the morning.


----------



## coachpaul77 (Aug 17, 2018)

Harts said:


> The weather here has been very hot but incredibly humid, so my soil stays moist most of the day without much watering. The first watering happens around noon every day for about 3-4 minutes, partly because there is so much dew in the morning. I monitor the weather all afternoon and drive home if need be (i'm only 10 minutes from home).
> 
> There have been days where I have watered three times, two times and only once. No two days have been the same.
> 
> You shouldn't need to water over night. depending on when the last watering is at night, the soil should stay moist until the morning.


Finding the same thing!! I was worried being at baseball/coaching all weekend that it'd be an issue when I got home at night, but found the ground stayed damp despite the heat!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

to get totally off topic....what team do you coach??


----------



## coachpaul77 (Aug 17, 2018)

Harts said:


> to get totally off topic....what team do you coach??


Whitby 11u. Coaching the Mosquito All Stars for EOBA too.


----------



## NewEnglander (Aug 20, 2018)

I might be crazy, but I'm going for a few minutes every hour between 6am and 6pm. I tested a lot of different ways, and this keeps my peat moist. Can't go too long so frequently though, stuff washes out.

I found this a big help for areas abutting roads, those spots dry out so fast.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

NewEnglander said:


> I might be crazy, but I'm going for a few minutes every hour between 6am and 6pm. I tested a lot of different ways, and this keeps my peat moist. Can't go too long so frequently though, stuff washes out.
> 
> I found this a big help for areas abutting roads, those spots dry out so fast.


Sounds like a good idea. My timer only goes down to 6 hours so I do 20 per station every 6 hours. I'd definitely go down a bit if I could. What did you put down?


----------



## NewEnglander (Aug 20, 2018)

Yeah it works pretty well, and luckily is an in ground system. I have other spots using a hose timer that goes every hour, but I WISH it had a blackout time for overnight. PITA!!!

I put down Midnight KBG in one spot I killed off as a test, and 4th Millennium TTTF everywhere else as overseed. I have a wicked creeping bent problem. My lawn looks like hell right now.

So, if I like the KBG, and the TTTF doesn't help fill in, everything is coming up next year &#128514;

It's been like 90 in NH, which is crazy hot for right now. When we get sub 80 I will back off a lot of the H20.

What are you throwing down?


----------

